# Review - HCigar VT40



## kimbo (18/7/15)

After using this mod for about two weeks I thought I will give the forum my feedback on this mod

​
Most of us know the workings of the DNA board inside, the good and the bad. So I will not cover that here, Pbasardo did a miniseries on the DNA so youtube is your friend in that regard.

All I will say is that with my Sub tank Mini at 0.11ohm Nickel build she purrs like a kitten

*The mod itself.*

HCigar did a good job on this, there are small things that I think they can look at but that does not hinder the usability of the mod.




The mod is 24mm wide and the standard 22mm RDA or RTA fit with no problem, here also is the first problem. With 99% of the vaping world looking for a flush sitting atty you will get scratch mark on the top of the mod if you screw the atty down hard. The atty makes contact with the positive pin about 2mm before the atty and the mod is flush. The positive pin is spring loaded and you can feel the resistance of the spring when you screw down your atty. If you over tighten your atty onto the mod it will scratch the surface of the mod, like you can see happened to me. This is one area HCigar can rethink, maybe have that area the same texture as the buttons then you will not see the scratches.

Talking about the buttons



I like the buttons on this mod, well it is the best I have seen or felt. It is a nice firm with a definitive “click” when you press it and the texture make them feel that little bit more good. The fire, up and down buttons are quite close and I thought it might be a bother but till now I just once pressed the Up button when I wanted to Fire. With TC you press the Up and Down buttons together quite a bit, especially in the beginning, due to playing with the TC or to find you sweet spot and the button placing is quite nice.

Moving down to the screen of the mod this area must really be looked at.




I see many photo’s floating on the Net of screens that is squint and I personally can’t think that a company can release an authentic mod looking like that.

My screen is not squint but it is of center as you can see

At the bottom of the mod you will find the battery compartment. To open this HCigar supply you with a nice HCigar VT40 coin with the same number on it as your mod serial number. To date I have not had any problem with the threading of the door or that is difficult to catch. I don’t use the on board charging facility and I open this at least once a day.




*Looking at the build of the mod in totality*

The mod is finished in a, looks like a, satin finish on the aluminium. I looks quite grippy but I found the mod slipping out of my hand a few times, it does look good though and after two weeks of daily use there is no marks that i can see.




One thing I did not notice until I watched the review of PBasardo is a very small gap between the c-frame and the body of the mod at the top. Again if HCigar want to release a mod and enter the higher end mod market with something like this they must rethink their QC.



*

Here is just some size comparison photos for you*

VT40 next to a Reo Grand



VT40 next to a Cloupor Mini



Like Todd said in his review, the VT40 does feel like a quality mod. I don’t have a SX mini to compare but according to him they are very similar in build quality.

I think for a mod that you can not upgrade via firmware they are aiming a bit high with the pricing. I dont know why Evolv chose this dead end road but according to me it is just that, a dead end road

As I said before, this is not a mod you will be able to start your car with, those are coming, but 40watt is more than enough for my style of vaping and i like this mod very much.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/7/15)

Still, that latest version of the DNA40 that the VT40 is using performs REALLY well with thinner gauge TC coils like the OCC TSC's and gives a much smoother vape than my SXmini on commercial coils. I find the SXMini more suited to sub 0.1 Ohm builds, thicker gauges and RDA duty and the DNA40 better for 0.1-0.2Ohm ADV tank duty. While the non-upgradeble firmware is unfortunate, at least that version of the DNA has most of the kinks sorted, so I'm sure you'll have good use out of that mod. Enjoy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (18/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Still, that latest version of the DNA40 that the VT40 is using performs REALLY well with thinner gauge TC coils like the OCC TSC's and gives a much smoother vape than my SXmini on commercial coils. I find the SXMini more suited to sub 0.1 Ohm builds, thicker gauges and RDA duty and the DNA40 better for 0.1-0.2Ohm ADV tank duty. While the non-upgradeble firmware is unfortunate, at least that version of the DNA has most of the kinks sorted, so I'm sure you'll have good use out of that mod. Enjoy


Thanks

Agree with you, i coil between 0.1 and 0.15 and is a very nice vape 
Below 0.8 the temp starts to run around


----------



## Karida (20/7/15)

Thank you for your full support and excellent review on our products,about the small gap between the c-frame and the body of the mod at the top.Our company production dep already solve it.it is not related with product designed.So if anyone have any problem,please contact me,glad to answer for you.


----------

